# Venison Hind Quarter Smoke - Brine or Marinate or both?



## old smokey nj (Dec 27, 2019)

Hello all. I just got a deboned hind quarter (football) roast and want to smoke it. Reading all kind of suggestions on brining, marinating, etc., but finding all kinds 

of info... soaking in ice for 4 to 5 days and changing ice often, to just seasoning it right away and throwing it in smoker, and everything in between. I'm sure it comes down to personal preference, but any suggestions on tried and true methods would be appreciated!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 27, 2019)

I soak in ice water for a few hours with a little salt in it to draw out the blood. Change it out every hour. I've also soaked in buttermilk. Then rub and smoke. Might try putting some bacon on it for some fat. There's alot of different methods


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 27, 2019)

If it were me, I'd smoke to 132* then sous vide the venison roast @132* for minimum of 12 hours....20 would be better.  Sous Vide is a godsend for wild game, the tenderness achieved will shock you.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 27, 2019)

I've done them using pop's brine. and smoked it to 160 degrees internal. added a glaze towards the end. came out just like ham.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 27, 2019)

I've done a few and found I like just salt, pepper, and garlic on it then once on the smoker drape bacon over most of it to help with keeping it moist. I smoked them to about 135 and when done foil and rest in a warm dry cooler for at least an hour to allow the juices to reabsorb


----------

